# [Fluxbox] Une alternative à Kmix [Résolu]

## inky-full-bash

Bonjour

Je suis en train de me débarrasser peu à peu des morceaux de KDE qui traînent dans ma Fluxbox par-ci et par-là ; et fallait bien un jour le faire : je dois en finir avec Kmix.

Après avoir cherché des alternatives, j'ai finalement opté pour un Alsamixer lancé dans une console Sakura ; c'est bien plus marrant qu'une gui tout moche !

Je lance donc

```
sakura -e alsamixer
```

Jusque là, tout va bien. Cependant, je ne peux pas me déplacer entre les différents canaux sans intervenir sur le clavier, ce qui me pose problème car ce dernier est souvent à plusieurs mètres de moi ... Je ne peux que modifier le volume avec la molette. D'où l'idée d'utiliser les clics gauche et droite sur molette (Mouse6 et Mouse7 pour moi) pour simuler un appui sur les flèches gauche et droite (keycode 113 et 114).

J'ai donc ajouté dans ~/.fluxbox/keys les lignes

```
Mouse6 :Exec ~/Scripts/SimGauche.sh

Mouse7 :Exec ~/Scripts/SimDroite.sh
```

Avec ces deux scripts contenant quelque chose du genre

```
xsendkeycode 113 1 # appuyer sur flèche gauche

xsendkeycode 113 0 # relâcher flèche gauche
```

(après avoir installé x11-misc/lineakd qui gère la simulation des touches)

Mais ça ne marche pas ...

J'ai bien chmodé les scripts, relancer fluxbox pour prendre en compte les changements de ~/.fluxbox/keys, essayé les macrocommandes

```
Mouse6 :MacroCmd {Exec xsendkeycode 113 1} {Exec xsendkeycode 113 0}
```

Est-ce que j'aurais oublié quelque chose ?

De plus, je me demande s'il est possible de rajouter une icône dans la traybar, et qui garde la console sakura ouverte en arrière plan même si je la ferme (ou peut-être qu'il existe une autre console qui gère ça ...)

PS : quelqu'un connaît une alternative à Klipper ?

edit : pour klipper c'est réglé, ce sera parcellite ...Last edited by inky-full-bash on Thu Jun 23, 2011 3:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

media-sound/alsamixergui

----------

## inky-full-bash

 *Quote:*   

> c'est bien plus marrant qu'une gui tout moche !

 

J'aime pas la tête de alsamixergui ... En plus je préfère bien modifier le ~/.fluxbox/keys pour exploiter tous les boutons de ma souris, et ce pour toutes les applications.

Mais je viens de penser à autre chose : est-ce que l'on peut ajouter un scrolling horizontal sur la souris ? (par exemple avec xorg.conf)

----------

## inky-full-bash

Concernant le scrolling horizontal je me réponds, il suffit de modifier le xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

        Option          "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection
```

Ça fonctionne parfaitement mais ne bascule pas sur un autre canal dans alsamixer ... C'est pas grave, je suis déjà content pour ma souris, et tant pis pour alsamixer, je me débrouillerai ...

Je passe ce topic en "résolu"

----------

